# Awesome rat needs a home



## Fergus (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi everyone, I found this forum doing an internet search.

I have an amazing dumbo eared gray and white female rat that is 5 months old. Gertrude (Gerty) has bonded very well and adapted to humans and loves to lick anyone she comes in contact with. She is frequently bruxing when I have her out and I try to spend at least an hour a day with her outside of her cage. Her cage is a 6 foot bird cage that you can see part of in the pictures.

My problem is I have a job this season at Cedar Point and I was unaware that I couldn't bring caged pets with me. I have to be gone from April through November and unfortunately none of my friends or family are willing or able to care for her. I have had pet rats 7 other times in my life, Gerty is the most playful and friendliest out of them all.

I wish there was a way I could keep her but I just don't see how. I don't think it would be fair to her for her to get used to someone else for 5-6 months and then take her back again, so I have decided it would be best for her to just give her away to a loving home. She comes with the cage and all the supplies I have for her. 

She loves to play under blankets on your hands and arms and she has never bitten anyone. She does like to chew on clothing a little, I have a hoody she loves to play in and sometimes sleep in the sleeve, I would leave this as well if you wanted so she had something familiar to help with the transition. She does like to chew on socks so I take those off when I play with her.

I live in Flint, Michigan and will be traveling to Sandusky, Ohio early morning on April 9th, so anyone along this route would be best. Please feel free to pm me any questions or to talk further. I have added 3 pics to here of her, she has a lightning bolt on her head and loves to sleep in her hammock. She loves to play, loves humans and loves attention.









Gerty 2 weeks after I brought her home.









Gerty napping 









Gerty in her hammock in her cage


I hope someone here can give her a good home, she is a great pet and I wish I could keep her.


----------



## tm22 (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh darn I would take her but I'm in MN. But kudos to you for doing whats best for her!


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Can you cross the border into Windsor, Ont?


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## Fergus (Mar 31, 2012)

I have found someone, thanks to everyone for responding, this is a great community here!


----------

